# Rocky Fork in April



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey gang,

I'm looking for opinions on Rocky Fork. My buddy and I go camping every spring and take our small boat along. We've been trying to hit lakes we don't ever fish and are considering Rocky Fork around the 2nd week of April. So, apart from not being able to predict weather patterns for then, would it be worth our time? We do a lot of crappie fishing and are happy catching them but would also like to get into some saugeye, an often targeted, seldom captured opponent. Just looking for general thoughts, not asking for spots. But if someone wanted to offer locations, tips, techniques, not opposed to hearing those either . Stay warm all!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Rocky would be a great choice to spend a week at TVFish. It's a beautiful lake and has a healthy supply of both crappie and saugeye in it. It's not that big of a lake but has shallows and bays and deep structure so you should be able to figure out where those eyes and craps are at that early in the spring. Once you locate them they're both pretty willing to eat so you made a good choice. If things get too bad there Paint Creek is right down the road also.


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

Rocky has always done well. Just have to watch some of the larger boats if you are going to be in a smaller boat. I think people kind of forget about Paint Creek. I have only fished there a few times but it is really nice. Minnows on slip bobbers or jigs do well at either place. Never had any luck sauger fishing, but I don't specifically fish for them either.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Rocky Fork is a great lake to fish but they have a lot of Bass & Croppie tournaments there. Not sure when they start though. Paint Creek lake is very close to Rocky Fork and I've been told it's a better choice if you're fishing for Crappie.


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Tournaments will Start on Rocky Fork in March. We even have our spring Catfish Tourney there and this year it is March 22nd The crappie will still be kinda deep early april. The white bass will not be as plentiful this year since they had a kill and they estimated 8100+ died last spring. If you are not pulling your Camper consider BayView right next to the North Beach boat ramp they have nice cabins they rent out and the prices are not that bad.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, as crazy as it sounds we'll be staying in a tent. Did it last year and night time temps got into the mid 20's. But we survived so we're willing to punish ourselves again. So let me ask this question and bear in mind we have a very small boat (12' with 6hp motor): If y'all had to pick between Rocky Fork or Paint Creek, which would you choose given time of year, size of boat, and other boat traffic?


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally, I like Paint Creek.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Just a thought if you are trying to plan ahead, if it were me I would have to say Rocky Fork, for no other reason than the time of year. Paint Creek lake will be starting to fill 1st of April and depending on the weather it could be a disaster , either flooded or on the rise and very muddy. It also could be crystal clear and very good fishing with your small boat. 
If I had my choice I would rather fish Paint Creek for early crappie but like I said if you are planning this far ahead to camp it could turn out bad. Now another thought is to camp at Paint Creek and just take your boat over to Rocky Fork if have to. It's a short drive down to Rt. 50 over to that lake and I would much rather camp at Paint Creek more scenic.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

For years every Fall me and my family would rent a cabin for very good prices at Pike lake, which is right down the road just out of Bainbridge, I cant vouch for the fishing there, although the lake is small and always looked to be deep, but if you like a camping away from the masses I would highly recomend it. Do yourself a favor and check the prices on cabins, I bet you decide to book one!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I moved down this way and fish these two lake quite a bit now. They both can be excellent lakes at times but there are some major positives and negatives to both of them. These two lakes are kind of yin and yang to each other.

As mentioned paint creek floods alot in the spring, As a flood control lake they hold tons of water during flood events and It can close the lake for over a month at times. has fishable populations of bass and crappie but for eyes most go through the dam and are not very big in the lake. To me its a good bass lake and a good crappie lake if you know where to look. More black crappie than white.

Rocky Fork has a basic spillway, so its more clear Deep and has tons of weeds around the banks since the water does not fluctuate as much. Which makes it a mecca for bass tourneys because its always fishable when other lakes are flooded. Lots of scrawny bass with holes in their mouths here but also some real nice hawgs if you can find them. Crappie fishing is pretty good but you are hard pressed to find many over 12". More white crappie than blacks. There are a few saugeye but nothing even close to the population of the lakes around columbus like alum, buckeye, indian, hoover.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

not a bad lake thats close. I go to Salt Fork lake in early may. This is a sweet lake. The fish love shad lures and jigs especially gulp pearl is king in the spring. We have a man trip every year for qabout five days and go dawn to dusk for crappie saugeye walleye muskie white bass and cats they are on the feed.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

tvfisherman said:


> Well, as crazy as it sounds we'll be staying in a tent. Did it last year and night time temps got into the mid 20's. But we survived so we're willing to punish ourselves again. So let me ask this question and bear in mind we have a very small boat (12' with 6hp motor): If y'all had to pick between Rocky Fork or Paint Creek, which would you choose given time of year, size of boat, and other boat traffic?


TVFish I would consider spending at least 1-day at Paint Creek and loading your smallish boat at the Rattlesnake ramp. Head towards and up into the creek itself. Lots of areas for quality crappie not to mention beutiful scenery.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I find crappie easier in rocky fork that I do in paint creek. Paint creek has very little wood cover unless you head up the creeks....with that said there are more than a few large rocks on the main lake that hold fish. Rocky on the other hand is loaded with wood, deep and shallow. If I had to bet on which lake I could catch the most fish out of I'd vote rocky fork lake. A good fish finder will be key to finding crappie quickly.

March in a tent?????? That's rough.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

You can be from one to the other in 10 minutes so why not fish both? My opinion quantity Rocky Fork quality Paint Creek.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

